# Rear End Bearrings



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

I've got a ten bolt rear end on my 71 Lemans and it originally had thrust bearings in it, The replacement bearings are a flat roller type. I'm not sure about pressing the new ones in with the plate that is on the axle, has anyone had experience with this odd rear end? The collars are completely different as well between the old and new bearing types.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll ask my friend tonight...he is a rear end expert.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

provide us some photos. your description is confusing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Doesn't sound right. The original and replacement bearings are a sealed roller press on bearing. This bearing is the only thing that holds the axle in place. Thrust or taper bearings were not used on the outer axle area of these rear ends.


----------



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll get some photos, the #off the bearing that came out was U298 and the race was U261L. Here is a link for the bearing, U298/261L taper roller bearing products, buy U298/261L taper roller bearing products from alibaba.com I cant find a replacement ring that was pressed on to the inside of the bearing.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I gotta try tomorrow...he has no power still from Irene... E I always remember them being pressed onto the axle, then the axle bolted into the flange on the axle tube....not pressed in, and no c-clips


----------



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is what came out


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Were they pressed onto the axle?


----------



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not what's supposed to be on there, that's for sure. As Eric said, it's a sealed bearing that presses on the axle and the axke gets slid into the rear housing and the flange plate bolted up. Bearing failure will cause axle loss. A tapered bearing as shown needs a way to set the pre load, and these rear axles don't have any adjustments on the axle shafts.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Not to hijack a thread, but while following my wife home, her driving the Goat, it seemed like the diff was bouncing up and down A LOT.
While doing the rear drivers side brakes, I noted that the axle moves like 1/4'' in all directions........... cant decide weather to have the rear end looked at or buy rims and tires next


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The axle should not have any noticable play at ALL. You need to check it out. You can ruin the whole housing assembly if the bearing race spins and hammers the housing on the inside....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
You might have a little in-and-out play, but zero play up and down, left to right.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

you did hijack the thread. That tapered bearing appears to be someone's fix for not having the correct part. The race has no place to be fixed in the housing, no lip, or hub, etc. Just put back the correct bearing and forget about this tapered nonsense. No rear end from GM has tapered bearings.


----------



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

*Flat Roller*

The Flat Roller bearings when in great,:cheers almost like they were made for it.. LOL However I did find a complete rebuild kit from year one that included all tapered bearings so IDK.. But I think she'll put burn marks on the pavement.
:cheers


----------



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)




----------

